# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  27 июня - Всеукраинский тур «Потап. Діти» - Филармония

## MagicBox

*27 июня в 19:00
Всеукраинский тур «Потап. Діти»
Филармония (ул. Бунина, 15)
Билеты от 150 до 450 грн
Тел. для справок 79-3-4-5-6-7*

Встреча вКонтакте: https://vk.com/event93575671

Продюсерский центр Потапа и Ирины Горовой «MOZGI Entertainment» и телеканал «1+1» представляют совместный проект – Всеукраинский тур «Потап. Діти». В масштабном туре 

участвуют полуфиналисты и финалисты второго сезона проекта «Голос. Діти»: Анна Комякова, Екатерина Манузина, Поллианна Рыжак, Марк Коваленко, Никита Трондин, Михаил Царь, Богдан Темченко, Екатерина Качановская, Иван Лесной, Анастасия Багинская, Роман Сасанчин, Руслан Асланов. Шоумен Потап, тренер проекта «Голос. Діти», под своим продюсерским крылом объединил участников шоу и выступит в рамках тура в качестве наставника, идейного вдохновителя и ведущего концертов. После окончания шоу «Голос. Діти» его участники получают шанс продолжить яркую творческую жизнь настоящих артистов. Тур захватывает десять крупнейших городов Украины, что открывает возможность детям выступить перед миллионной аудиторией. Музыкальная программа состоит из полюбившихся хитов, которые звучали в эфире «Голос. Діти».   

Идея проведения Всеукраинского тура «Потап. Діти» принадлежит Ирине Горовой, продюсеру центра «MOZGI Entertainment».

– Проект «Голос. Діти» очень успешен и популярен, – комментирует Ирина Горовая. – Я присутствовала на съемках этого шоу и видела, сколько удовольствия получают дети от выступлений. Сцена это сказка, поэтому мы решили продлить волшебство для деток и организовать для них гастроли по всей стране. В рамках тура «Потап. Діти» участники исполнят полюбившиеся песни для огромного количества украинцев! А жители нашей страны смогут еще раз насладиться незабываемыми живыми выступлениями юных вокалистов! Мы хотим подарить свое внимание всем деткам Украины, в том числе будем сотрудничать с региональными детскими домами и приютами, приглашая их воспитанников посетить концерты.

– Первым основополагающим фактором в создании тура стало мое участие в проекте «Голос. Діти», – рассказывает Потап. – Детки являются настоящим откровением, источником чистых эмоций и самой искренней надеждой на светлое будущее! Неудержимая детская энергия требует выхода, поэтому тур «Потап. Діти» станет площадкой для реализации их талантов и творческих амбиций! Совместный проект «MOZGI Entertainment» и «1+1» сможет помочь юным артистам проявить себя и стать новым поколением потрясающих талантливых украинцев! Мы верим, что дети и музыка объединят Украину, и сейчас такие проекты как никогда актуальны и нужны каждому из нас!

----------


## Олялясь

здравствуйте. сколько будет длиться представление?

----------

